# Mehrere SQL-Statements gleichzeitig!?



## l.locke (3. Jun 2004)

Hallo auch,

ich würde gern mehrere SQL-Statements gleichzeitig abschicken. Habe dazu die Funktionen addBatch und executeBatch von der Klasse Statement gefunden und denke mir das könnte damit gehen. Nur wie komme ich dann an die Results ran?

Wenn es jemand weiß oder andere Wege kennt bitte sofort schreiben!

MfG Locke


----------



## nollario (3. Jun 2004)

mehrere statements ist für ändernde sql commands ziemlich gut zu gebrauchen... by selects -> also bei der verwendung von resultsets ist das eher schwierig...

was hast du denn im plan? wie sehen deine sql statements aus?


----------



## nollario (3. Jun 2004)

ach ja... addBatch und executeBatch funzt natürlich nur mit ändernden SQL commands, da dort ein int array der rückgabewert ist.


----------



## l.locke (3. Jun 2004)

Meine SQL-Statements sind normale select anweisungen die aber zeitlich in einem engen Rahmen ausgeführt werden sollten da sonnst die zusammenhänge zwischen ihnen nicht mehr so ganz passen!

Aber wenn das so nicht geht muss ich mir wohl was anderes überlegen!


----------



## nollario (3. Jun 2004)

du solltest vielleicht mit etwas code frohlocken, ansonsten kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen... klar: jede db abfrage kostet zeit, aber ohne dein szenario zu kennen, kann ich dir keine optimierung zeigen....


----------



## Jaraz (3. Jun 2004)

l.locke hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Meine SQL-Statements sind normale select anweisungen die aber zeitlich in einem engen Rahmen ausgeführt werden sollten da sonnst die zusammenhänge zwischen ihnen nicht mehr so ganz passen!
> 
> Aber wenn das so nicht geht muss ich mir wohl was anderes überlegen!



Hallo,

besser was anderes. 
Dafür gibt es Transaktionen oder syncronized Blöcke.

Gruß Jaraz


----------

